# What Would You Rate Yourself Appearence Wise



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

On a scale of 1 through 10 I would definitely rate myself a 1 on my physical appearence.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Let me guess! The numbers will be low (which they shouldn't be based on the pics I've seen) and anyone who gives a high one will probably look like an arrogant A-Hole. 

Well let me put on my flame-retardant vest and say I'm at least a 7.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I rated myself a 4.

That leaves 3 spots below me for trolls & beasts and 6 spots above me for the hot folks to inhabit.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I am among the trolls and beasts. I also truly believe that if I were physically appealing that my life would be 80% better. Pretty pathetic, but true.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I'll give myself a 5.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: What Would You Rate Yourself Appearence Wise*



LostInReverie said:


> I am among the trolls and beasts. I also truly believe that if I were physically appealing that my life would be 80% better. Pretty pathetic, but true.


I rated you a 9 the other month. Nobody ever agrees with anything I say it seems. As a straight male, I am quite an authority on the topic of female beauty. I've done my homework and studied the female form extensively for decades. :lol

It's odd how many of the most attractive girls on SAS have the lowest opinion of their looks. I showed another member a pic of the Milwaukee SAS gathering last year and he asked "Who's the hot chick in the middle". The hot chick he was referring too was too timid to have her pic taken till the evening was over and about 10 beers had been consumed.

Then I can think of a guy who's always taken down his pic soon after posting it to SAS, even though I've seen his pic and I'd say he'd have to rate at least average at a minimum and I suspect a lot of women would think he's handsome. (As a straight guy I'm not so good at rating other men, though I wouldn't complain if I looked like him.)


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Fine, I'm sick of arguing with people. I'll pretend I'm attractive, as long as nobody has to see me in real life (Sorry, Kardax).


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

LostInReverie said:


> Fine, I'm sick of arguing with people. I'll pretend I'm attractive, as long as nobody has to see me in real life (Sorry, Kardax).


I thought Libby was so cute I even did my best to get her to privately send me lewd & lascivious pics, but sadly I failed in my endeavor.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > Fine, I'm sick of arguing with people. I'll pretend I'm attractive, as long as nobody has to see me in real life (Sorry, Kardax).
> ...


 :lol :lol


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Ahhh yet another "Convince Libby she is Hot" thread....  :b J/K

Actually Libby from your pics I have seen I would say you are a pretty girl! 

I gave myself a 5.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I dunno. Probably 5 on a good day, and that's being optimistic. I have to second the idea that my life would be a lot better if I were attractive; it would have saved me a lot of grief over the years.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

If I'm lucky, I'm told I'm "cute" like a little kid (all 5'5" of me). My main flaw is looking like a youth. Women in their 20s aren't into 12-14-year-olds.

I don't expect any females to find me attractive now, and I'm much happier as a result.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

LostInReverie said:


> Fine, I'm sick of arguing with people. I'll pretend I'm attractive, as long as nobody has to see me in real life (Sorry, Kardax).


That is a step in the right direction. Fake it until you really believe it. :squeeze

I rate myself as a 7 (although I could be an 8 ). I think I look better than a lot of other guys, but there are still quite a few that I wouldn't mind looking like.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> I have to second the idea that my life would be a lot better if I were attractive; it would have saved me a lot of grief over the years.


Me too. I'm not entirely sure if it's true though.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

A 7 or maybe a 7.5 to make myself feel better. hotornot usually gives my pictures above an 8 but then i don't put the bad ones up.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

1 = 1st place (hottest), right?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

orpheus said:


> A 7 or maybe a 7.5 to make myself feel better. hotornot usually gives my pictures above an 8 but then i don't put the bad ones up.


I've done Hot or Not, and my score ranges from a 5-7, depending on picture. While the site seems to claim that's higher than most guys, I've noticed that in reality it's lower than well over 90% of guys' scores in most instances.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I voted 7. Depends though. Sometimes I feel a bit better about myself & other times I feel completely ugly.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

ardrum said:


> I've done Hot or Not, and my score ranges from a 5-7, depending on picture. While the site seems to claim that's higher than most guys, I've noticed that in reality it's lower than well over 90% of guys' scores in most instances.


I'm actually rated 9.5 on Hot or Not right now but I only have about 60 votes. The rating will probably go down to about a 3 or 4 soon. Can't really go by what those sites say though...I was on that rate my body site & girls always give me a 1 on there but most of the guys give 9s or 10s.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

eh- i go up and down. if i didnt look so old i would feel better about myself



Strange Religion said:


> Well let me put on my flame-retardant vest and say I'm at least a 7.


id give you a high 11


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I can't find the 0 ?


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Four out of Ten


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I went with a three, since my self-assessment ranges from 1-5.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

About 3 or 4. If I had flawless skin and perfect teeth, I'd rate myself 7... maybe 8.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: What Would You Rate Yourself Appearence Wise*



Gumaro said:


> eh- i go up and down. if i didnt look so old i would feel better about myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You better not be joking around buddy, I'm sensitive. :b

I find you very attractive btw, let's make out.


----------



## Volume (Apr 8, 2007)

8, moving on-to 9.5

Ashley's a 12. Marriage material.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'd say 5. If I didn't cut my own hair I might bump it to a 6


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: What Would You Rate Yourself Appearence Wise*



Strange Religion said:


> I find you very attractive btw, let's make out.


ok. i'll go visit you on my next vacation


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: What Would You Rate Yourself Appearence Wise*



Gumaro said:


> Strange Religion said:
> 
> 
> > I find you very attractive btw, let's make out.
> ...


Score! hehe

Volume, you're too kind...and too damn hot. I remember your pics well.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Face - 5
Body - 2


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Strange, I don't remember ever seeing a picture of you. But undoubtedly, you're hot.

I'm really amazed at how attractive everyone is on here. It's crazy how self-conscious we are about our looks.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

The hottest people on here are the ones who don't show their pictures. It's the mystery of them thats attractive. Then you don't have to worry who you are talking to when posting and can treat everyone equal


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

The reason i say the treating everyone equal part is cause i like calling everybody " dude or bro" Then if it's a girl i don't know what to say cause i don't have any nicknames for girls. On the exercise board i was calling a female "man" for a few weeks before finally being told it was a female :sigh


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Hah, 0. However, since that is not a choice, I will just rate myself a 1.
Anyone turned on by my blatant sex appeal right now? Didn't think so! Since I'm not top tier pretty, I just go ahead and place myself at a 1. I don't even worry about the middle digits. I'm sure most people would give me a 1, anyway.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

I have always been a fan of the late Rodney Dangerfield and his "I am so ugly" stand up jokes because I can very much relate to him.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I forgot he died  he was great. I love him and Pesci in "Easy money"


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

2 out of 10. i would have rated a 1, but sometimes - well, rarely - i like my body, and i do like being petite. i hate my face though and my hair is always a terrible mess. 

i feel i don't *really* know what i look like sometimes. i mean, i think i am very ugly, but pictures that i take of myself and the mirror only shows one perspective. recently i saw a coupld pictures someone took and i was suprised of how i looked at those angles. i don't know if it's a good thing or not...although i still have a tinge of hope that one day i'll see a picture of me that looks okay.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I haven't shaved my head in weeks and am actually going to grow it out. Need a new look! It's going to get so wavvy though once it gets long, i might have to straighten it. Thats girly though :fall But i don't want a fro


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: re: What Would You Rate Yourself Appearence Wise*



srschirm said:


> Strange, I don't remember ever seeing a picture of you. But undoubtedly, you're hot.


She has her myspace on her link. Definitely a lot of eye candy on there.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Good looks definitely skipped a generation in my family because my father is a very good looking man while I look like roadkill.He said he had alot of girlfriends before he settled down with my mother.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I'd think as an average, I give myself a 6. That would be me most of the time.
If put some effort into it looking good, I can easily be an 8.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: What Would You Rate Yourself Appearence Wise*



LostInReverie said:


> srschirm said:
> 
> 
> > Strange, I don't remember ever seeing a picture of you. But undoubtedly, you're hot.
> ...


ah thanks Lib!


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I would say a 2 right now. The only way I would give myself a 1 is if I was horribly disfigured in an accident.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: What Would You Rate Yourself Appearence Wise*



SilentProphet said:


> I haven't shaved my head in weeks and am actually going to grow it out. Need a new look! It's going to get so wavvy though once it gets long, i might have to straighten it. Thats girly though :fall But i don't want a fro


That sounds nice. Post pics when you grow it out.

...and I agree with you about the mystery of not seeing someone's pic. It makes them really hot when they have such a great personality...Drella and Vincenzo immediately come to mind. It just goes to show that you can fall in love with someone's personality alone. I'm still dying to see what they look like though, but I respect their anonymity.

Libby and Stan, gracias. Luv u guys. *emo*


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I would say 4-5. I think I'm roughly average.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

i'm about a 4 maybe a 5 on a good day.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

im pretty damned ugly.

id say i feel like a 2 at best. 

maybe if my face wasnt disfigured. id bump it up to a 3.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: What Would You Rate Yourself Appearence Wise*



odun said:


> im pretty damned ugly.
> 
> id say i feel like a 2 at best.
> 
> maybe if my face wasnt disfigured. id bump it up to a 3.


I find that hard to believe.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: re: What Would You Rate Yourself Appearence Wise*



Strange Religion said:


> That sounds nice. Post pics when you grow it out.


I shall! But i always get to this point when it gets BAD and i end up giving up and shaveing it off. I should start wearing a hat again thought when it gets like that, i haven't wore a hat in years. Thank you though! You are so nice to me


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

Gave myself a 7, a.k.a. 70%, a.k.a. a C, a.k.a. average.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

In most cases, I've never even seen a pic of the people who are voting how bad they look.

From a source, I recently obtained a pic of the elusive WinterDave. He looks vastly more normal than his taco polls would suggest. :lol


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

dunno.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I gave myself a 7 but in society's eyes I am sure I am a 4-5 but hey I am healthy, I have all of my limbs, I look ok so 7 for me :lol


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

As a child I often received compliments on how handsome I was. I guess that says a lot about me, considering I'm a girl and all.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: re: What Would You Rate Yourself Appearence Wise*



srschirm said:


> Strange, I don't remember ever seeing a picture of you. But undoubtedly, you're hot.


LOL how did i miss this? This explains why i never seen you hit/flirt with her like every other girl on here you seen a picture of, i was starting to wonder! :lol


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

njodis said:


> I dunno. Probably 5 on a good day, and that's being optimistic. I have to second the idea that my life would be a lot better if I were attractive; it would have saved me a lot of grief over the years.


I was gonna give myself a 6, but if you're a 5 then I'm a 3 or a 4 ...



Drella said:


> Hah, 0. However, since that is not a choice, I will just rate myself a 1.
> Anyone turned on by my blatant sex appeal right now? Didn't think so! Since I'm not top tier pretty, I just go ahead and place myself at a 1. I don't even worry about the middle digits. I'm sure most people would give me a 1, anyway.


If that dark upside down avatar you had on SAS friends was you, then you're at least a 9!


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

7 +/- 2, depending on how I feel about myself.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Right now about a 7, but if I keep getting leaner whilst maintaining muscle mass, find the right hair style, and lots of plastic surgery I'm sure I can move up some. :banana


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

justlistening said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > Hah, 0. However, since that is not a choice, I will just rate myself a 1.
> ...


It was. You're trying to seduce me aren't you? It's working!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

A 7... I think I could be a 9 if I dressed better. I usually wear "rocker" clothes... also if I did something with my beard and hair. =P


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: What Would You Rate Yourself Appearence Wise*



SilentProphet said:


> srschirm said:
> 
> 
> > Strange, I don't remember ever seeing a picture of you. But undoubtedly, you're hot.
> ...


HAHA, I thought for sure he had seen my pic after all this time, that's why I just assumed he didn't find me attractive which is fine. I'm sure I'm not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: What Would You Rate Yourself Appearence Wise*



Strange Religion said:


> SilentProphet said:
> 
> 
> > srschirm said:
> ...


 :lol You guys are too much. I did visit your myspace and I can now truly attest you are hot! Haha. Thanks for the smiles today you two.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I concur. Strange Religion is not lacking in the looks department.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

1.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: re: What Would You Rate Yourself Appearence Wise*

I lost weight so I look better than I did at the beginning of the year... but still. I take a picture of myself, and ugh, I look such a dog. I used to UTTERLY LOATHE my appearance; now I don't care so much, but I still sure don't think I'm good looking! I can't deceive myself to that extreme.

Anyway, I put 2.

srschirm gives a 5, the world makes no sense; we must go build a bunker in Nunavut and hide out. (I did not see other pictures.)



SilentProphet said:


> The reason i say the treating everyone equal part is cause i like calling everybody " dude or bro" Then if it's a girl i don't know what to say cause i don't have any nicknames for girls.


Personally I wouldn't care if I was called that. I love that word "dude" for some reason, I say it a lot.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

maggiemae84 said:


> 1.


No way


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

maggie is beautiful, but it's something she has to believe herself.

There was a time I would've given myself a negative 0. I'm still not the most confident person, but I've come a long way.


----------

